# Swap meet find...



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

John Payne, I'm stealing a page from your play-book. Hope I can do half as good a job as you do with your tributes to your father.

Tonight we had our semi-annual swap meet at IPMS Ottawa, and I got (for free) a built-up Avro Canada CF-100 Canuck in 1/72 scale. It's missing the main gear, but I want to strip it and rebuild it in flight, so that's no loss. I'll have to pop the canopy off and polish it, so I'll take the chance to install a pair of pilots (I hate it when people make in-flight aircraft with no pilots). 

My father worked on the "Clunk" at RCAF 1 Wing Marville, France during the early 1960's, so I'm going to do it up in operational camouflage and RCAF markings to honour him - he died two years ago. I believe this may be the original Aurora kit rather than Hobbycraft's repop (which id unfortunately OOP now), and I've been looking for a Canuck for years now. I'm thinking of showing the gun rack deployed - the Canuck lowered an airfoil sled with 8 .50 Browning machine nuns on cables to make an attack. For a while, it was the most advanced all-weather/night fighter in the NATO inventory and was a true Cold Warrior... Colour scheme will be gloss grey & olive camouflage with RCAF roundels and the Red Ensign.

Note, unlike the Thunderjet, which was named the Thud after the sound it reputedly made when shot down and hit the earth, the Clunk was named for the noise the gravity-actuated nose gear made when it was down and locked.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I await developments.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

That isnt a half bad kit. For some odd reason I actually have two of them. For Aurora, it was one of their better jet kits. If you decide to buy a complete kit, they are pretty cheap. I had tried selling one of mine a few times and even at $10 I got no takers. Now I think I will build one up sometime.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Well, I broke it down into its major components today. Wasn't too hard, as it had been assembled with tube glue which broke apart with gentle finger pressure. I'm going to have to saok the silver paint off with some cleaner, and sand off the raised outlines for the markings, and re-do the dive brakes, to name the biggest bits of work. The cockpit is basic, but useable, and fit was amazingly good for the era, so When it comes up in the queue, it should be a simple build. That is, except for the ventral weapons pack. I'll have to cut it out of the fuselage and scratch build most of the details. Luckily at the Canadian Aviation Museum, they have one on display, and we have a build day there on Saturday, so I'll snap some pix for reference.


----------

